# Von Suppe overtures



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't think of any music that sounds more different from conductor to conductor. I just listened to Paray's Morning Noon and Night and it doesn't even sound like the same piece!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

bigshot said:


> I can't think of any music that sounds more different from conductor to conductor. I just listened to Paray's Morning Noon and Night and it doesn't even sound like the same piece!


Paray's von Suppe recordings on Mercury are the best ever made in my opinion.


----------

